# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  قصة جميلة جداً عن خيانة الامانة  ونواصل ما بعدها

## برق الصعيد

*قصمة جميلة جداً منقولة تحكي عن خيانة الامانة لتكون مقدمة للكثير والمثير
في عالم المريخ

في زمن النبي موسى عليه السلام كان هناك وزير لاحد الملوك وله زوجة مؤمنة وبارعة الجمال اراد الوزير السفر لكن يتعذر عليه ان تسافر زوجته معه, وهي لم ترض بسفره وتوسلت به ان لا يتركها وحدها الا انه لم يصغ لكلامها ,وسافر الوزير تاركا زوجته المتألمة وحدها طمع احد القادة بها وطلب منها ما لايجوز فامتنعت ورفضت بشدة فهددها بانه سيشوه سمعتها عند الملك قالت اذهب وقل ما شئت فانا لي رب يحميني

ذهب ذلك القائد وافترى عليها بعدم صون غياب زوجها عنها .فطردها الملك من القصر دون سماع حجتها, خرجت المسكينة من حاشية الملوك وصارت بين البسطاء تبحث عن عمل فاشتغلت عند بيت رجل مؤمن صاحب عائلة مربية لولده الذي كان يحبه بشدة.وهناك ايضا تعرض لها خادم وامتنعت وقالت له لن افعل ما يغضب الرب فرمى الخادم طفل صاحب الدار من السطح في غفلة منها واتهمها بالاهمال في رعاية الطفل
جاء صاحب الدار بعد هذه المصيبة وطردها واقسمت له بان الذنب ليس ذنبها لكنه اعطاها صرة من الذهب وقال لها باني لن استطيع ان اراك في بيتي بعد الان خرجت المسكينة من دار الرجل الصالح وقادتها اقدامها الى مكان قريب من البحر رأت فيه عبدا مصلوبا وكان من عادة اهل ذلك الزمان ان يقتلو السارق فسالت عنه قالو انه سرق من سيده دفعت تلك المرأة ما سرقه العبد واعتقت رقبته شكرها وسألها وحكت له ما ملر بها فقال لها ساكون خادما لك واعينك وقال لها انتظريني لاجد سفينة تاخذنا الى قرية احسن من تلك التي نحن فيها

ذهب العبد الى التجار وقال لهم ان معي جارية جميلة واريد بيعها بثروة فباعها ثم اتى بها الى السفينة وضعها التجار في سفينة البضائع وعندما ابحرت السفينة سألت عن العبد الذي كان معها فقال لها التجار اي عبد وانت اصبحت بضاعة نريد ان نبيعك ونتربح منك وانت الان مع البضائع ولست حرة بعد اليوم
وبعد هذه المصيبة توجهت المسكينة بالبكاء والدعاء لله فهبت عاصفة شديدة اغرقت السفن وهلك من عليها ولم تجد نفسها الا على جزيرة نائية في عرض البحر ليس بها بشر تاكل من الثمار وتتعبد وحدها والان نعود الى القصر
رجع الوزير المزهو بنفسه مظفرا من سفره وقد حاز ما يريد من الرفعة والمنصب عند السلطان وصدق ما قيل له دون تحقق او سؤال لكن الله انزل غضبه على تلك البلاد وتوالت عليها المصائب والغضب الالهي حار اهلها وطلبو من الملك ان يجد حلا 
ذهب الجميع الى نبي الله موسى فاوحى الله اليه ان في عرض البحر خلقا يعبدني قد اخلص في عبادتي ان رضي عن اهل هذه المملكة رضيت عنهم
فشد الملك وحاشيته الرحال الى الجزيرة التي وصفت لهم بلاساطيل والسفن
ولما وصلو وجدو زوجة الوزير مشغولة بالتسبيح والعبادة
عندها ارتج الجميع وادركو شناعة افعالهم 
قال لها زوجها قد ظلمتك معي وتركتك وانا القوام عليك ولم اخذ بالحجة في السؤال عما سمعته من انباء الفاسقين 
وقال الملك سامحيني لاني لم اسمع منك حجتك وسمعت فيك قولا من طرف واحد  
وقال قائد الجيش اني اتوب الى الله من الطمع في المحارم  
وقال الخادم اقبل بالعقوبة التي ستنزل بي على جرمي فسامحيني  
واخيرا جاءها العبد الذي انقذته من الموت فباعها وطلب منها السماح 
فقالت 
اسامحكم جميعا الا انت ايها العبد فقد قابلت الاحسان بلاساءة وهذا جرم لن اسامحك عليه ابدا
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*بارك الله فيك .

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد 					 
قصمة جميلة جداً منقولة تحكي عن خيانة الامانة لتكون مقدمة للكثير والمثير
في عالم المريخ

في زمن النبي موسى عليه السلام كان هناك وزير لاحد الملوك وله زوجة مؤمنة وبارعة الجمال اراد الوزير السفر لكن يتعذر عليه ان تسافر زوجته معه, وهي لم ترض بسفره وتوسلت به ان لا يتركها وحدها الا انه لم يصغ لكلامها ,وسافر الوزير تاركا زوجته المتألمة وحدها طمع احد القادة بها وطلب منها ما لايجوز فامتنعت ورفضت بشدة فهددها بانه سيشوه سمعتها عند الملك قالت اذهب وقل ما شئت فانا لي رب يحميني

ذهب ذلك القائد وافترى عليها بعدم صون غياب زوجها عنها .فطردها الملك من القصر دون سماع حجتها, خرجت المسكينة من حاشية الملوك وصارت بين البسطاء تبحث عن عمل فاشتغلت عند بيت رجل مؤمن صاحب عائلة مربية لولده الذي كان يحبه بشدة.وهناك ايضا تعرض لها خادم وامتنعت وقالت له لن افعل ما يغضب الرب فرمى الخادم طفل صاحب الدار من السطح في غفلة منها واتهمها بالاهمال في رعاية الطفل
جاء صاحب الدار بعد هذه المصيبة وطردها واقسمت له بان الذنب ليس ذنبها لكنه اعطاها صرة من الذهب وقال لها باني لن استطيع ان اراك في بيتي بعد الان خرجت المسكينة من دار الرجل الصالح وقادتها اقدامها الى مكان قريب من البحر رأت فيه عبدا مصلوبا وكان من عادة اهل ذلك الزمان ان يقتلو السارق فسالت عنه قالو انه سرق من سيده دفعت تلك المرأة ما سرقه العبد واعتقت رقبته شكرها وسألها وحكت له ما ملر بها فقال لها ساكون خادما لك واعينك وقال لها انتظريني لاجد سفينة تاخذنا الى قرية احسن من تلك التي نحن فيها

ذهب العبد الى التجار وقال لهم ان معي جارية جميلة واريد بيعها بثروة فباعها ثم اتى بها الى السفينة وضعها التجار في سفينة البضائع وعندما ابحرت السفينة سألت عن العبد الذي كان معها فقال لها التجار اي عبد وانت اصبحت بضاعة نريد ان نبيعك ونتربح منك وانت الان مع البضائع ولست حرة بعد اليوم
وبعد هذه المصيبة توجهت المسكينة بالبكاء والدعاء لله فهبت عاصفة شديدة اغرقت السفن وهلك من عليها ولم تجد نفسها الا على جزيرة نائية في عرض البحر ليس بها بشر تاكل من الثمار وتتعبد وحدها والان نعود الى القصر
رجع الوزير المزهو بنفسه مظفرا من سفره وقد حاز ما يريد من الرفعة والمنصب عند السلطان وصدق ما قيل له دون تحقق او سؤال لكن الله انزل غضبه على تلك البلاد وتوالت عليها المصائب والغضب الالهي حار اهلها وطلبو من الملك ان يجد حلا 
ذهب الجميع الى نبي الله موسى فاوحى الله اليه ان في عرض البحر خلقا يعبدني قد اخلص في عبادتي ان رضي عن اهل هذه المملكة رضيت عنهم
فشد الملك وحاشيته الرحال الى الجزيرة التي وصفت لهم بلاساطيل والسفن
ولما وصلو وجدو زوجة الوزير مشغولة بالتسبيح والعبادة
عندها ارتج الجميع وادركو شناعة افعالهم 
قال لها زوجها قد ظلمتك معي وتركتك وانا القوام عليك ولم اخذ بالحجة في السؤال عما سمعته من انباء الفاسقين 
وقال الملك سامحيني لاني لم اسمع منك حجتك وسمعت فيك قولا من طرف واحد  
وقال قائد الجيش اني اتوب الى الله من الطمع في المحارم  
وقال الخادم اقبل بالعقوبة التي ستنزل بي على جرمي فسامحيني  
واخيرا جاءها العبد الذي انقذته من الموت فباعها وطلب منها السماح 
فقالت 
اسامحكم جميعا الا انت ايها العبد فقد قابلت الاحسان بلاساءة وهذا جرم لن اسامحك عليه ابدا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا سلام علي عدل الله
ان شاء الله يكونو كتلو العبد الما بختشي دا
سبحان الله
بريق البرق عافي منك والله
ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اخي برق الصعيد
يديك الف عافيه
وشكرا علي هذه القصه الاكثر من رائعه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قصة جميلة ومعبرة يا برق
جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## ود من الله

*بارك الله فيك واتمنى من جميع الاخوة الصفوة ان ناخذ من هذه القصة الجميلة عظة وعبرة وان نتحد ونكون اخوة واكثر من ذلك لاننا صفوة وكما قال الحاج شاخور رحمةالله صلة المريخاب تساوي صلة الرحم من قوة ترابط الصفوة  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*القصة جميلة ومعبرة 

وفى انتظار ما بعدها  

*

----------

